# Carpet full of pee....veteran owners please help



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello.....me again. I know its only been a full week with my puppy but I feel exhausted with pee training and I dont know if im doing something wrong or if this is normal puppy stuff!!! I lavishly praise and give a treat when he goes outside, have blocked off most of the house again because he would run faster than I into the other room to go......today I feel like all I did was stare at him and jump to the door anytime he sniffed...which was all day! Just took him out twice in 20 minutes bc he seemed like he needed to go, of course he did not, but as soon as his paws came through the door he immediately peed on the carpet :0 hoping for some advice or at least assurance that this will over time work itself out??? Now that hes more brave, he wants to go outside to explore, whereas before it was just to do business, I am confused! And clearly a first time owner


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So right now he's got it backwards. Outside is fun play time. Inside is pee time. You need to wait longer. You mentioned going out twice in 20 min. How long are you waiting before coming in? In reality you need to wait until he goes. Whether you are outside 5 minutes or 25 minutes, don't come back in until he does. Try putting a light lead on him and walking him around until he goes. A little lead training and the movement will help his insides move too. 

Make sure you are cleaning your carpets really well. And logging his schedule will help you. Yes, this period is exhausting. But if you put in the work now, it's so much easier later. And the changes are in your control. Have as regular a schedule as possible. Wake up, feed, play, nap. If you do it like clockwork, his insides will be clockwork too. And knowing when he should be going will make it a lot easier for you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Also know that I come from a place of great sympathy. I cried many times having to literally use the enzyme solution as floor cleaner at least once a day. I foolishly thought two wouldn't be much more of a hassle than one. I logged for three days and I could almost predict when they would go. He's a baby and this part isn't easy. But you'll get there. And once you do, you will have the best poo. It's just hard up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ditto to all that Lexi and Beemer's mom says...
Have a warm coat and wellies and a torch by your back door and a pile of towels for the dog when you come back in and stay out there until he has at least pees and if you think he needs to poop too stay out there longer. Walking around helped mine.
If he does not pee while you are out and you really can't stay out any longer keep him on the house lead and if he goes to squat scoop him up and straight back outside. Nanci posted really funny stories about catching poop in one hand rather than cleaning the carpet again..... we have all been there (or not quite there ) the more effort you put in now the quicker your pup will be trained, in reality probably not 100% reliably until around 20 weeks give or take a couple - and only then if you have helped him learn that outside is the place and given him the opportunity to be outside enough.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup. I'm all for the house lead or at the very least a confined area on a lino floor until they are trustworthy. The only time Rufus had free run of the house was if he had just had a big pee outside and even then I would watch him like a hawk. We also rolled up every carpet that could be rolled and thankfully did not have any wall to wall. It sounds like you are really on it and I bet you will crack it very, very soon. Keep the faith!


----------



## Doglover (May 7, 2016)

Training male dogs is much harder than with bitches. The other posts staying outside till he does his pee is good advice. With our girl Molly we kept saying have a wee wee, this worked and we gave a small treat every time she had a wee or a motion outside. Her bladder control improved when we where able to take her out for walks. It is hard work but when they get the idea to go outside toy breat a sigh of relief. For a young pup we used to put Molly outside after she had ate, this also got her in to the routine. During the day put her outside every two hours and again before bed. Good luck and best wishes


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Doglover said:


> Training male dogs is much harder than with bitches.


This was news to me and it negates what I've said earlier about no real difference between males and females. My next dog will be a girl!

Incidentally far better to use a non loaded request to pee such as "be quick" or "duties" to save yourself from the embarrassment of being caught telling your dog to pee or wee on someone's carefully tended grass.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> This was news to me and it negates what I've said earlier about no real difference between males and females. My next dog will be a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally far better to use a non loaded request to pee such as "be quick" or "duties" to save yourself from the embarrassment of being caught telling your dog to pee or wee on someone's carefully tended grass.




So having one of each at the same time, I'm going to say it's because she's a bit brighter (maybe a lot brighter) than he is  but she did catch on much quicker than he did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

thank you all for this advice! It is much appreciated. Things have gotten a little easier over the last week and so much less tears and wet carpets


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

YEAH!!! Small victories add up to big ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

nattyk said:


> thank you all for this advice! It is much appreciated. Things have gotten a little easier over the last week and so much less tears and wet carpets


Great news.....now just make sure you don't get cocky and relax.....we've all done it....and paid the price.  so keep up the good work. And well done!


----------



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

yes seeing that.....now onto the biting stage  :0 !!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It just means one step closer to your perfect poo. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Training can be quite something. Do not give up just yet. I had a really hard time with my Sammy when i first got him. I used disposable pads which turned out quite expensive but then i came across the Piddle place and it was so easy to use. He's a big boy now but you got to give the journey sometime and not give up.


----------

